# Mount Snow - 11/11/2017



## Bostonian (Nov 11, 2017)

*Date:* 11/11/2017 

*Resort: *Mount Snow - Dover, VT

*Conditions: *Man-made, Packed Powder.

*Report: *So today was the beginning of the season for me!  Was happy to make it up to Mount Snow for the second consecutive year for season beginnings.  I have to say, they blew A TON of snow!  Ended up lapping both cascade/canyon and Long John, didn't hit the North Face - but from what I heard it was all whaled up!    All in all, very impressed with how quickly they put down a base.    Ended up calling it a day at 1pm, as my legs were shot, wasn't expecting to ski so much!  But here are the goods!

Lining up:






Incognito Selfie:





In the bubble:





Feels so good seeing snow being made!





Looking down from the summit:





Cascade is skiing GREAT for November 11th!





Long John now wider:





All in all, a great day to begin the season!  Dr. Jeff, it's all yours for tomorrow!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice TR!  Wow, they laid down some snow!  

How's the new wider Long John skiing?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ss20 (Nov 11, 2017)

Rock skis tomorrow or carving skis???  Tis the question I ask...


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 11, 2017)

Carving I think you should be okay with.  With the amount of snow they are blowing, what is open has really good coverage


----------



## drjeff (Nov 12, 2017)

And it was pretty darn good today!! Good coverage, light winds, comfy temps, lots of smiles!!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Nov 12, 2017)

Today was a fine first day for me.  Things were pretty scratchy, imo.  Especially the bottom of Cascade with the fan guns.  Deer Run was a mess.  Long John was very good...love the "new and improved" aspect of that trail!  Gulch had good snow.  Freefall took a few runs to get some confidence, and you had to time it right with the shadows.  I skied it 12:30-2 before the light was gone (afternoons suck this time of year).  The legs were feeling it and the adrenaline was pumping on that trail!  Nice to ski something other than groomers, even if it is a little slick.  Crowds were minimal and everyone was impressed with the quantity of terrain available.  Lot's of day tickets purchased.  

I had a minor customer service screw up in the morning that kept me off snow till 8:15am, through no fault of my own, but other than that I was very happy with the mountain operations.  Employees all seemed happy and proud of their hill.  Everything ran smooth, from my perspective.    

I had no idea that the Carinthia construction was so far along...the steel structure is all set up!  Seeing that made we wonder how Killington will re-build their Bear Lodge...and install a new lift...and construct condos...in just one summer.  

I like my new phone pics as well.  No more lugging a camera around!  Phone was $200 so it damn well better take some good shots!!!

River Run


Freefall



First of many more afternoon runs on the Bluebird...let's see that sun set at 3:30 though not 2:30


----------



## Glenn (Nov 13, 2017)

Great pics SS!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 13, 2017)

Daylight savings time does not benefit the average skier this time of year, except that first chair is more likely to be all yours.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 13, 2017)

Nice pics!

Your first pic of Freefall really shows the snowmaking whales that made the trail so much fun.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 13, 2017)

Terrific pics Bostonian!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 14, 2017)

And the "new view" one will be getting this season while heading into the queue area for the Nitro quad at Carinthia with the new lodge construction, scheduled to open for next season in full swing.

For reference, the corner of the deck closest to Nitro Quad of the old lodge, which is still there and will be operating this season, is maybe 50 feet to the left of where I took this picture. The new lodge is BIG!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks for posting that Jeff! I had though they were building where the old lodge currently is. That helps put it in perspective.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 14, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Thanks for posting that Jeff! I had though they were building where the old lodge currently is. That helps put it in perspective.



Basically the right half of the steel in this picture is roughly were the old, smallish mountain ops building used to be near the lift queue, and the left half of the steel extends out into the parking lot.  

I don't think I've had such a "wow" moment in the Carinthia base area since the 2nd time I did Tough Mudder and I came around the corner into the Carinthia base area and saw you, Vince and the rest of the cast of characters holding all the 4 foot high blown up pictures of my head!! LOL!!!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 14, 2017)

LMAO! That was priceless! What a great day! If I had a dollar for every time I heard a competitor run by and say "Hey, who is that guy?"


----------

